# Missing being a part of this site!



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello All! 

It has been quite some time since I have been active on here and I wanted to pop in and say hello and that I miss you all terribly. My computer died in early fall and I still have not replaced it. It was my key method of connecting with this site. Using my phone is ok to scroll through some threads, but not so much to post anything. I have a computer at work (which I'm on now), but I have been to busy to be active.

So in addition to saying "Hi", I also wanted to thank everyone on here for all the inspiration, support, and education I have received over the years from all the super talented people on here. The wealth of information I have amassed from being on this site is truly overwhelming and I hope to get back to being a regular part of the community soon.

Until then, I will occasionally lurk from my phone and drool over all your great creations and share in your wins and losses. 

Cheers! 
Planet


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome back! We've all missed you as well. Hope to see you in the forums soon!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome back!
Missed you 
I am afraid I will be in a similar situation pretty soon. Big move looming, building, construction of a new place on a new site. No electricity, so initially all will be generator powered. I should be able to keep in touch by phone, but posting is much easier via laptop (at least in my opinion)


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome back. If I had to post from my phone it would be short and sweet posts.


----------

